# Baiting coyote



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

Iam new to this. does anyone know if baiting coyote is legal in Maine?


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

yes baiting coyotes is legal in maine. I'm from Maine so where abouts are you.


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

Hancock county


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Washington County here


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

what do ou prefer for bait? do you use it at night or day? and I assume you call with the bait out ?


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Believe it or not I use Dog food and it works very well. I don't call over bait but I do call just not in the area of the bait. I like to hunt over the bait during the day but just got my permit for night hunting so I'll let you know how that goes, I'm sure the coyotes will be hitting the bait hard at night. Have a couple of good bait sights set up so you can rotate between them and don't hunt directly over the bait. I would love to use road kill deer but you know as well as I do that you can't find one for one and if you did you would probably have fun explaining to the warden where it came from. :bart:


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

That is so true. My buddy told me that if i started hunting coyote at night the wardens phone was going to start ringing off the wall. going to get licence and permit tonight....so this should prove interesting to say the least... was into willies last night to pick up some stuff ... the guy told me that some had luck with road kill deer... they cut up the meat and froze it so it would last longer on the set.. ill keep you posted thank you for all youre help


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I can't tell you how many times wardens have checked me at night but for the most part they are pretty good to you about it. They really should come up with some kind of sticker for your vehicle so they know, most of my checks by wardens have been just driving to my sights and get stopped or find them waiting at my vehicle. After awhile they get to know you and leave you alone so don't worry about ringing phones off the wall just keep it legal and by the book and you won't have any problems. Happy hunting and glad to have helped. :bart: Almost forgot, make sure if your hunting using bait at night you are still required to have a hand held coyote call or electronic on your person at all times...Thats alittle catch all they don't for some reason stress enough


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. seems like i read something about a call in youre possesion at all times at night. all usefull info. thank you . hope we talk again soon. ps. been trying to see the local warden to try to head off some of those " JUST WHAT ARE YIU DOING" conversations.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Why do you need a call in posession at night to hunt coyotes?


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

to show that youre hunting coyote's and not jacking deer i guess


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah the call in your posession thing is kind of a stupid law but Maine has alot of them. Just because you have the call don't mean your hunting yotes and I'm sure some people use that to jack deer. As far as wardens go 2nd time I just talk to them if they stop me. Some you just can't talk with so just grin and bare it. Can you believe this damn weather. No snow here at all and its been in the 50's. I did go out night hunting before this warm spell and shot 1 trying to cross one of the lakes, I didn't dare walk on the lake ice :bart: so don't know if its male or female


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

I havent been out. ive been sick all week. Been try to get ahold of the local warden to give him a heads up but no luck. ever heard of a warden that has a unlisted number? go figure. winds blowing so hard here now dought if you could call 100 yards...lol be safe and stay off the ice


----------

